# Tuckerton N.J. swap Sunday May 24



## mike j (May 4, 2015)

Have been to this swap twice in the last two years, it's small but hasn't been disappointing. Picked up some nice stuff at reasonable prices. Village Bike Shop, 213 E. Main St.(Rt.9) Tuckerton,N.J. Matt, who works there, is a Caber.


----------



## cheeseroc (May 4, 2015)

mike j said:


> Have been to this swap twice in the last two years, it's small but hasn't been disappointing. Picked up some nice stuff at reasonable prices. Village Bike Shop, 213 E. Main St.(Rt.9) Tuckerton,N.J. Matt, who works there, is a Caber.




I might check that out.  I grew up spending my summers in Tuckerton.  Is The Pinecone still there?


----------



## nj_shore (May 5, 2015)

I went last year for the first time.  The whole lot was filled.  I got there a little late (8am) and Lou had to make some room for me.  I ended up selling 3 bikes which made my day.  I was walking out of the shop with a stingray after the "Show" and sold it as I was walking to my car.  I was surprised how much money was walking around.  The owner, Lou, is a really nice guy.  

((Check it out Cheese, sorry I sold that silver king a few weeks ago))


----------



## bikiba (May 5, 2015)

this is a nice swap


----------



## nj_shore (May 21, 2015)

Date changed to June 6th.  Got the email today, talk about tight timing.  I was siked for this weekend...........................


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2015)

nj_shore said:


> Date changed to June 6th.  Got the email today, talk about tight timing.  I was siked for this weekend...........................




Thanks for the heads up on the date change. It would have sucked to drive down and find out when I got there.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 21, 2015)

Not to put this show down, but the last 2 shows i went to there were not so good at all. But as it goes with any show you never know what or who will show up!!


----------



## Dangerwagon (May 22, 2015)

nj_shore said:


> Date changed to June 6th.  Got the email today, talk about tight timing.  I was siked for this weekend...........................




Village Bicycles' website lists "Sunday June 7" as new date for swap.


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 5, 2015)

so it is Sunday the 7th of June then ? I will be their


----------



## bikiba (Jun 6, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> so it is Sunday the 7th of June then ? I will be their




im going to prob go as well. been to 3 of them and they seem to be improving


----------

